# Storing Bulk Salt



## DAVE IN BUFFALO (Nov 9, 2002)

Here is my problem. I am looking for a way to store bulk salt.
I am going to salt this year for the first time. I only have one commercial account where the salt will be used. The plow truck/salter will be kept on site. I have a SNOW EX VEE 6000 installed in the pick up. It holds 1 cubic yard of salt. I don't know how much that will cover since I am new to salting this year. The company will not let me keep salt on the property unless it is properly stored. I cannot tarp it on parking lot, I cannot afford to build a bldg, I can possibly put some in a trailer and keep it on site that way and just shovel it into the loader bucket to dump in spreader. I was thinking about plastic or steel 55 gallon barrels. I just wanted to put the question out to you :waving: and see what all of your expertise and knowledgeyou all would bring up. I have a friend 5 miles away that I can go to 24/7 to get his salt since he has a huge salt barn. Ploease give me some advice on this matter and I'm sure I'll be able to come up with an answer. Thank you again 

THIS IS A GREAT PLACE......THANKS TO ALL THAT MAKE IT ALL HAPPEN


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

I have heard of guys putting it in a container that you rent similar to a tractor trailer size


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

A container would be my sugestion too .Unless you go to BJ's and buy one of those $300 instant garages it measure 12x8x20 Roughly and has open ends that you could rig up some tarps to close.Then you can get a bobcat in to load your sander


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Dave, I'm in the same situation, only with sand/salt. I just go to my supplier who is about three miles away. I can use his loader 24/7, get as many loads as I need and email him what I took. I've considered keeping my own pile. I have the space, but that would mean getting a loader or skid steer. I'd save money per ton vs buying from him and it would be more convenient, but the cost of the loader would more than offset any advantage - at least in my opinion.


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

Blocks are $30 each


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

I searched a long time for a skid loader real cheap.


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

For you, bag salt might have to be the way to go.

Already in a container, easy to handle 50# bags, easy to just set the pallets there and cover with a tarp. Just huff them up on top of spreader screen, then climb up and cut them open.


----------



## DAVE IN BUFFALO (Nov 9, 2002)

*looks easy*

God Father,
The place that I am plowing tells me that salt on the ground is against the law. If You buy blocks and make a three sided area and cover with a tarp like you did, they claim that the salt leeches out.  So I guess I'm asking, what are the laws against salt storage. They may be different by state. I am in Buffalo New York. If I found something in writing, May be I could present it and they would allow it???


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

I know Chuck Smith made a post, about having a container and storing salt in it, try email him.

Rick


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

Lets take a cost review...

How much salt do you plan on applying per an event at this place?

There are also roll off dumpsters you can use, I am doing 3 at some locations cause they will use about 20 yards of salt per a salting. Using 30 yard containers. These might be your best bet, sort of bypass some of those BS ordineces.

If you are only going ot use say 5 ton, that's only 4 pallets of salt.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Check out these threads:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9643&highlight=overseas 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10016&highlight=overseas

If your friend has a salt barn, can I assume there's a loader on premises? If so, you're drive time would be off set by your load time and no sore back, plus you wouldn't have any of the liability concerned with storage. If it's accessible when you need it, that's the route I'd take.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Snowgodfather those are nice blocks for $30 we pay more than that here for real crappy looking blocks.


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

$50 delivered or $30 cash n carry..... They seem to sell a boat load of them at the delivered price.


----------



## bds landscaping (Jan 30, 2003)

i handle a large commercial account and i store salt on site i also know many people who do the same it is not a law that u cant however i have heard of people who have been sued for the salt causing damage to other properties if it is stored in a residential setting


----------



## edshipp19 (Dec 14, 2002)

SnowGodFather
are your salt and mulch piles on a concrete slab?
is it flat or on a slight pitch to shed water?
I was thinking about doing exactly what you have in the next couple of weeks
Thanks 
Brian


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Looks like asphalt from the picture to me.Now all you need to put over those nice blocks is a coverit building to keep the snow and or rain off.


----------



## edshipp19 (Dec 14, 2002)

We get those blocks for $22 a piece if you pick them up they are great


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

They charge $55-60 for 2x2x6 and they are a peice of crap they do not look as nice as snowgodfather.


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

asphalt

Getting ready to put one up on a commercial site now.

Setting it up right on the parking lot.

It's a small lot, I offered then free snow removal in order to do this, and he agreed. Also got it in writing.

Been thinking about one of those make shift carports, but can't get a dump truck under it.


----------



## Progrounds (Jun 18, 2003)

At one of John Allins seminars he was saying that he uses a roll-off type container with an open top, similar to a 10 yard dumpster.
How about getting one of those full of salt and then using a skid to load with? If this is your only salting job, the money may not be there to get a skid, unless you put a pusher on it!


----------



## customers_snow (Sep 15, 2002)

How much salt do you expect to spread each time?


----------



## elmo1537 (Aug 31, 2005)

*Just an idea*

Do a search on the web for gravity wagons. I think that they would work great. You would have to set them up correctly but I price one out that could hold 8 ton of material. Brand new it was about 8 thousand dollars. That includes a stainless steel auger and also have the inside of the box lined to prevent corrosion. The nice thing about the gravity wagon is A:it is very mobile you can hook it up to your truck load it and park it right in the parking lot B: they will usually come with a tarp so you can cover the material while in the wagon so it doesnt get wet C: for about 900 dollars you can buy a five horse motor to run the hydraulics for the auger. I think it will work great because then no matter what you are loading a 5 yard spreader or a tailgate spreader all you have to do is hold the plastic hose over the opening and wait for it to fill. The way i figure 9 thousand dollars for something as useful and versatile as this would be a great investment. Then you wont have to spend money on a skidsteer, a building to store it in, or worry about any of the salt leaching into neighboring properties.

just my 2 cents

Thanks

tony


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

Ok if you cant store the salt on the parking lot with a tarp over it because they are worried about run off . What are you going to do once you spread it all over the lot , seems to me all of it will run off when it melts . 10 cubic yards of salt in a pile covered , you may lose a 1/4 yard over the season . But 10 cubic yards spread on the lot , the first rain and its all salty run off .


----------



## FIREMAN Q (Jan 19, 2005)

I had a similiar problem. I ended going to BJ's Wholesale and got a 12 x 24 temp garage. I put up only half of it (12x12) and it works great. I got a buddy does my deliveries and his truck just fits under the door. I took a few sheets of plywood for the inside for support of the sides and i took a tarp and placed it down on the ground for run off. I don't have a loader so i use my plow to push back the piles to keep it towards the back. It is big enough that i can keep about 3+ yards in side plus my plow and my tailgate spreader. 

this may be an option for you plus it looks neater than a pile covered with a tarp. Bonus is that when its crappy out I just back into the shed and I'm out of the weather.

I can get some pics if you need them. The temp garage was about $3oo.


----------



## golden arches (Oct 30, 2003)

This is a resurrected thread - originally posted 9/2003.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

dave, did you get your problem solved? what were your results 2 years later?


----------

